# Bosch 1617 mounting on Festool LR 32



## Derrill Swearingen (Dec 13, 2009)

Thinking about the LR 32 Festool hole drilling system for some euro cabinets I'm building. The LR 32 plate is setup to mount the Festool 1010 and 1400 routers. Has anyone ever tried mounting a non-festool router on the LR 32 plate?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Derrills

I'm assuming that your router has a plunge base, otherwise this isn't going to work. The Festool LR32 adaptor is designed to fit onto the base of the OF900/OF1000/OF1010/OF1400 routers using thumb screws, so it really depends on how big the base of your Bosch router is. Even if the Bosch router is bigger (I suspect it is because it has a round base {is this right?}, the Festool bases are more a round-ended rectangle) it should be possible to remove the thumb screw mounts and simply rig up some way to fix the Bosch onto the baseplate. the baseplate is very thin (about 1mm) which probably rules out using countersunk machine screws through it to attach the Bosch directly, although you might find that you could move the thumbscrews to points where they were useable with the Bosch. Another possibility would be to build an intermediate conversion plate which could be locked onto the Festool and carry the Bosch. I could see this task being easier with a router with a similar base plate style, such as the deWalt DW613/DW614/DW615, etc

If it helps I could measure up the base of my Festool and post a drawing. Or you could do likewise for your Bosch. Let me know

Regards

Phil


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Hi Derrills
> 
> I'm assuming that your router has a plunge base, otherwise this isn't going to work. The Festool LR32 adaptor is designed to fit onto the base of the OF900/OF1000/OF1010/OF1400 routers using thumb screws, so it really depends on how big the base of your Bosch router is. Even if the Bosch router is bigger (I suspect it is because it has a round base {is this right?}, the Festool bases are more a round-ended rectangle) it should be possible to remove the thumb screw mounts and simply rig up some way to fix the Bosch onto the baseplate. the baseplate is very thin (about 1mm) which probably rules out using countersunk machine screws through it to attach the Bosch directly, although you might find that you could move the thumbscrews to points where they were useable with the Bosch. Another possibility would be to build an intermediate conversion plate which could be locked onto the Festool and carry the Bosch. I could see this task being easier with a router with a similar base plate style, such as the deWalt DW613/DW614/DW615, etc
> 
> ...


Hi Phil.
I have recently had a bit of a splurge on my toolbuying (got some tax back that I didn't have to immediately spend on something else for a change) and bought myself a...

Festool TS55 REQ Plungesaw.
Two 1400 rails and one 1080 rail (I did the overly optimistic trick of ordering a 1400 guiderail and a 1080 rail when I ordered the saw, thinking that 1400 and 1080 adds upto 2480mm.
Well, it does but I didn't take into account the length the saw needs at the start of the cut (standard ply boards being 1440mm) and how much it needs at the end of the cut.
Ordered another 1400 guiderail and figured while I was on with it I would get it with the LR32 hole system. Looking to the future in a way.

I currently have a De-Walt 26200 fixed base router and have only recently bought the plunge mechanism which converts it to the 26204K combo router (I believe over the pond its called a De-Walt 611PK combo router kit?


I'm looking at the LR32 kit and thinking that my little router has a pretty small base, its not rocket science to make another sub base for the plunge kit and I wonder if I could use the bit of phenolic that's currently sitting beside me (~150x400x about 6mm, ish as I've not measured it at all) to make up a sub base that those upside down tophat shaped knobs on the LR32 plate go through.

Now obviously I'm hoping to avoid the fire and brimstone landing on my head if I join the Festool Owners group and have the brass neck to suggest using a Non festool router on a Festool rail.

So... Any chance you could fire that base plate on a scanner, post up a pic of the scanned in baseplate and possibly give dimensions of its diameter and also its flat to round dimension (as its a bit of a D shape).
That would allow me to work out if my idea would work and if its worth the cash for the LR32 kit to fit a De-Walt to the rail.

Even just the dimensions would work.

Regards Scott.

Oh, and yeah. I wish I'd bought the Plunge saw and track long ago, its a great bit of kit.


----------

